# Gold Tip arrow for Field/FITA



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

I started shooting GT this year and love them out of my 3D bows but next year Im taking off from 3D as my son and I want to start shooting more Field and do some outside FITA long range shooting.. I was thinking of going with Kinetic 400 out of my Dominator Pro ME.. Anyone shoot these yet and how are they working for ya.. I see Jesse Broadwater is shooting the 500 kinetics and winning so I guess they will shoot.. but then he can shoot a twig and slam..


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

If you aren't doing it until next year, wait a little bit longer. GT is hard at work on a real deal FITA/Field arrow. Until then, Kinetic is the best option.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

what rat said


----------



## bassbusta01 (Jan 23, 2009)

Sure wish they would get that arrow released i have been chomping at the bit since talk about it at vegas.


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Well talked to Tim G at Erie about this arrow and this was the conversation.. Tim a little bird said that GT is coming out with a FITA/Field arrow soon so should I wait or go with the kinetic's ?? His responce : I wish someone would kill that little bird cuz its not gonna happen... As of right now GT is not in any plans of releasing this type of arrow.. end quote..


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Must be a change of plans then. I know for a fact that the arrow in question was on the works. They may have scrapped the plans on it, but they were working on one. 

That being said the Kinetic will work fine. But the 400 is a long as far as weight goes in comparison to the 500 that Jesse is shooting. There is nothing wrong with using the regular Ultra Light Pro though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Gold Tip Pro Hunter is a great field shaft with a good weight balance. :nod:


----------



## hunter_jt (Dec 21, 2004)

When I talked to Tim about what shafts to use for field, he told me Pro Hunters was the best arrow for field. I asked him about Kinetics, and he pretty bluntly said he just got done telling me the Pro Hunters were the best choice.


----------

